# 350Z mastergrade widebody



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

First time I've seen this kit, not too shabby eh?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

hot stuff


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: sweet


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I will take a ZERO...I dont like the transition from the fenders to the door.

I love the A$$ shot though...front's OK too!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Dont like the supercar style vented rear arches, apart from that its a really nice kit.

Think itd work better as a drift/race car than a show car tho.


----------



## turboshed (May 5, 2006)

very nice, anyone spot the number plate (what is says)


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

those wheels look awesome on that car

"sexual chocolate" in best Eddie Murphy voice


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

wheel offset is wrong. Kit is ok I guess...bit too much maybe


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Like the kit & the number plate......The paint job is kind of OK but the yellow headlights i don't like...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> wheel offset is wrong.


Hugely too high an offset, didnt notice that at first glance


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

The question is how much wider tires can you fit with that kit? .... 325 rear???


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

yummy:bowdown1: but yea gay offset just wack some spacers on the back and your be grand


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

well, it's different! 

Agree with the offset comments, a few spacers will sort that out! Kit looks alright I guess. Certainly a lot of work has gone into it.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i like the headlights, looks very raced out.
Kit is questionable, but unique and different.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks skylineGTR_Guy for posting this.

I discovered it 2 weeks ago in a crap french magazine, but when I searched the WEB for it, I couldn't find anything( couldn't find again the crap mag neither too). The orange one looks not so much nice then the silver one in the mag. Wrong offset behinde for sure! 

Well let's get the silver pictures . . .:clap: 

What's about the numberplate (sorry I am more germanic then english)


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Looks like a bloody Transformer from the rear, in all some nice touches but I prefer the Veilside kit.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

1 qwk z : one quick 'z' (350..z)


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

The tires are 345's in the back

here is the silver one:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ AWESOME! This one is better in my opinion except the front light. 345 rear :bowdown1: Now we're talking. This wide and a good traction controll I guess AWD is close to no longer needed. It look close to the JGTC GT300 class Z but more street out, very well done. My second question is how much power now?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's what I was talking about . . . 










I like it much, compared to some other jap. other european 350Z wide arch kits, this one looks more shaped. I want it white on the roadster 350Z and (BI-Turbo upgrade):clap: 

```

```


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here are the pics without the stickers:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

I really like the rims... What are they ? Any1 ?


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Damn sexy the car.....but i prefer the lower wing in the photo when the car without sticker.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow that looks amazing, like that a lot


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think a mish and mash of all the pics would make the perfect Z


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

If I am going to get a Z33 that is what it will look like (silver one with low spoiler) dont the like the orange one as much, is way OTT I think.


----------

